# Vista 64 bit sound cards. Need help



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I have just recently bought a dell inspirion laptop but need an external soundcard compatible with vista 64 bit. I need to run through REW to a BFD. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

cheers

Graham


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I use Vista 32 bit with the Turtle Beach Audio Advantage SRM, but they claim their drivers work with Vista 32 bit and 64 bit and Windows 7 32 bit and 64 bit.

brucek


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Brucek,

I have just looked at the download section and it looks like there is a 64 bit driver you can download.

cheers

Graham


----------

